# Added to a thread and it didn't come up?



## ribrib (Feb 2, 2010)

I just added to my roll call thread with pictures and it didn't show up. What happened to it? I saw a message flash that said Moderators must review the post before it will show up. Is that going to happen every time?

Please advise.

Thanks,

RibRib


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2010)

Some posts from new members are sent for moderators approval this is meant to try to cut down on spammers please don't take it personally. Certain words or quotes or actions will cause it to trigger I will go take care of it now sorry for the inconvenience but it honestly helps keep the site from being spammed as much but sometimes our good members posts get caught in it


----------



## ribrib (Feb 2, 2010)

It's there now. I guess I'm not very patient. Still wondering though, will it have to be reviewed by a moderator every time I post pictures?

Edit: I thought it was something like that.  I am happy to see you guys are keeping it clean.  I have seen other forums get real messy due to no oversight.

No problem, keep up the good work!!

Thanks again,

RibRib


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2010)

Well yes and no 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 the filter may pick up on it for the first x amount of posts then it will no longer be filtered. I don't want to say how many posts x is but trust me it won't be many I hope you can understand why admin has set it up this way its kind of a pain for you and us but it seems to work well


----------



## ribrib (Feb 2, 2010)

Pineywoods - No problem,  Its a lot better than at another forum where they require 50 posts until you can post a picture or url. 

RibRib


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 2, 2010)

What he said cause he's one of theose guys. But he one of the good ones.   lol


----------



## jcx1028 (May 22, 2012)

I just tried posting a bunch of stuff from my weekend BBQ under the Pork category and was told I have insufficient permissions. What do I have to do to get permission to put up a post?


----------

